# The really important questions on a  Friday afternoon



## Mpsox (2 Sep 2011)

Sitting at lunch today, talking about nothing as you sometimes do, the topic of those little questions that you've always wondered about but don't have the answer for came up. Questions like
Why do E flow tags always fall off the windscreen?
Why do driving test inspectors have to wear a luminous vest and the driver doesn't?
Do staff who work on the toll bridges have to pay the toll?
Has anyone ever seen an Audi driver sticking to the speed limit on the motorway?
Why do people slow down to see what is happening when a car is parked in the hardshoulder?
Why do women think fake tan is attractive?
Why do women think it is even more attractive if they cake a layer of makeup on top of the fake tan?
Why do people on the continent dress far better then we do?

Feel free to add more questions, or answer any if you can


----------



## One (2 Sep 2011)

Do staff who work on the toll bridges have to pay the toll? My best guess is 'no' if they have to pass through it for work reasons, but 'yes' if they are passing through it outside of working hours.

Has anyone ever seen an Audi driver sticking to the speed limit on the motorway? Yes.

Why do people slow down to see what is happening when a car is parked in the hardshoulder? The reason I sometimes slow down is to see if the driver needs assistance.

Why do women think fake tan is attractive? Because a little bit of fake tan is attractive.

Why do people on the continent dress far better then we do? I don't know, but I wonder is it related to the weather? Good weather gives people more versatility in what they can wear, and predictable weather probably does as well.

These are all good questions for Ray Darcy's "Fix It Friday" show on Today FM, if that show is still broadcast.


----------



## Firefly (2 Sep 2011)

Why, when I'm putting on headphones, the one in my left hand always has a "R" on it and I have to switch them around?


----------



## ney001 (2 Sep 2011)

Why do I see the best outfits when I have no money? 

Why do clients ring me with urgent requests at 4pm on a Friday? 

earphones - Why does one of them keep falling out and the other stays in - possible head tilt?... who knows. 

Why would I murder a few beers when I know I have to get up early in the morning for training - wouldn't be bothered having a drink any other Friday night when I have no training?


----------



## Firefly (2 Sep 2011)

Why is the forecast so bad for the weekend when it's been nice all week?


----------



## Betsy Og (2 Sep 2011)

why, why you put all your shopping in one hand, are your keys in the pocket on that side (so you've to swap everything again)

Why, on some occasions, do you get itchy legs after a shower - particulary if there's any delay in getting dry & dressed


----------



## Firefly (2 Sep 2011)

How come every taxi that brings me into town goes a different route?


----------



## Firefly (2 Sep 2011)

Why do I leave 6 footers short of the hole?


----------



## Firefly (2 Sep 2011)

Why is there always something that I really want from the A La Carte menu not on the early bird?


----------



## Firefly (2 Sep 2011)

How come, sometimes, after a feed of drink do I not have a hangover, but other mornings feel so bad after only a few?


----------



## Firefly (2 Sep 2011)

Why don't people move aside when they've taken their cash and receipt rather than spend 20 seconds shuffling and putting everything away?


----------



## Firefly (2 Sep 2011)

How come the car salesman is so nice but the repair guy isn't?


----------



## Firefly (2 Sep 2011)

Why do the Dubs think they'll beat Kerry?


----------



## Firefly (2 Sep 2011)

Why aren't LOS posts added to my post-count?


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Sep 2011)

Why does the weather improve on the day that the poor kids go back to school in September?

Why is the weather always good when the leaving cert/junior cert are on?

Why does him indoors *always* say that I ring at the wrong time (loo time or best moment in the football on the telly )?

Why do things invariably go right when I'm prepared for the worst and vice versa?



Firefly said:


> Why do the Dubs think they'll beat Kerry?



Why can't Firefly do a list instead of all separate posts in this thread?


----------



## flossie (2 Sep 2011)

I got to see how they put the stripes into toothpaste last week - i was chuffed with seeing that   I was trying to explain to the client that in Europe that is perhaps one of life's mysteries.....he didn't quite understand!

Why does it start to rain when i have toyed with the idea of taking a rain jacket and decided 'no'?

Why is it that when i need small change to feed a parking meter I don't have any? Any other time it seems the car is full of it.


----------



## Firefly (2 Sep 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> Why can't Firefly do a list instead of all separate posts in this thread?



LOL. The questions come into my head and I post...otherwise "...like that, poof. (they're) gone." (Usual Suspects)


----------



## micmclo (2 Sep 2011)

In the Shawshank Redemption how did Andy get the poster to hang off the wall?

Is it true that there are chemicals in red lemonade that cause cancer and so Ireland is the only country in Europe that sells it? I've never seen red lemonade in the UK or France or Belgium

Ray D'Arcy promised to emigrate if Enda Kenny won the election. Why is Ray still here?

How do they get the figs into fig rolls?

I'll be back with more


----------



## liaconn (2 Sep 2011)

Why do people who are earning less money than me have bigger houses and better holidays?

Why do Monday and Tuesday crawl by and Saturday and Sunday go in a flash? They're both meant to be forty eight hours.


----------



## Mpsox (2 Sep 2011)

Firefly said:


> Why do the Dubs think they'll beat Kerry?


 
Innocence, bless em, sure they haven't been in an All Ireland since the last Century.


----------



## Firefly (2 Sep 2011)

liaconn said:


> Why do Monday and Tuesday crawl by and Saturday and Sunday go in a flash? They're both meant to be forty eight hours.



And why do Friday afternoons really crawl?


----------



## Firefly (2 Sep 2011)

Why are there slightly most threads on Letting Off Steam than in Shooting The Breeze? Does than mean we're a slightly more unhappy bunch?


----------



## Mpsox (2 Sep 2011)

If there is a 3 for 2 in a bookshop, why can I only ever find 2 books I want to read?.

Why do Dubs get lost and confused when they go down the country

Why, on a Friday afternoon, does someone always drive into the back of someone else on the Naas duel carraigeway


----------



## Firefly (2 Sep 2011)

Mpsox said:


> If there is a 3 for 2 in a bookshop, why can I only ever find 2 books I want to read?.



LOL...always happens to me! Same in HMV with their 3 for 2 on cds.


----------



## callybags (2 Sep 2011)

Why, when you meet someone on a footpath do you both shuffle back and forth trying to avoid crashing into each other?

Why can't we agree a code to pass on the left/right?


----------



## Vanilla (2 Sep 2011)

Why can't I tell left from right without winking?


----------



## flossie (2 Sep 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Why can't I tell left from right without winking?


 
Hold up your thumbs and first fingers together so that they form an 'L' and a backwards 'L'.....the correct 'L' is your left


----------



## Vanilla (2 Sep 2011)

flossie said:


> Hold up your thumbs and first fingers together so that they form an 'L' and a backwards 'L'.....the correct 'L' is your left


 
Is that supposed to be simpler than winking?


----------



## callybags (2 Sep 2011)

and I thought the three word game was bizzare...


----------



## Betsy Og (2 Sep 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Why can't I tell left from right without winking?


 
Have you not got one stronger hand than the other? and work out whether thats right or left & then memorise it


----------



## JP1234 (2 Sep 2011)

Why doesn't my husband's snoring wake him up?

Why do people walk really slowly when talking on their mobile phones?

Why when you are looking at something in a shop does someone inevitably come over and start looking at the same thing?

Why do I always look at my watch if someone asks me directions?


----------



## mf1 (2 Sep 2011)

Why am I reading this instead of finishing what I'm doing and going home? 

Mind you, I love that stage on Friday when you eventually work it out - actually, you know what, no, you're not going to clear everything off the desk so, sod it, don't sweat it and head for the hills!

mf


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Sep 2011)

You guys go home at the weekend?


----------



## micmclo (2 Sep 2011)

Vanilla Coke was the drink of the gods, I loved the stuff. And whoosh, it disappeared about five years ago. Why did they remove a great seller? Which manager in the bottling plant in Lisburn can I tiger kidnap to get get it back?

Are buffalo flavoured crisps realy made from buffalo? I know Perri have a buffalo open farm in Meath, do they slaughter them for crisps? 

Why are the Dubs called Jackeens when clearly it's the Corkonians who are the Jackeens of Ireland?
Evidence


----------



## horusd (2 Sep 2011)

Why do wimmin wait until the cashier has scanned everything and asked for payment before they open their bags, get the wallet or purse out, and pay? Surely they know they need the money/credit card/laser card whilst waiting, so why not just have the bloody purse in their hand already? Argh, wimmin drive me nuts, they do this specifically to annoy me, I just know they do


----------



## fobs (3 Sep 2011)

Why is everything tasty so high in calories,salt,sugar etc...
Why is their so much choice in the shops when I have decided to stick to a budget
Why did the writers of lost come up with such a lame ending after keeping me hooked for years.


----------



## AgathaC (4 Sep 2011)

Why is it that the one thing I like in a shop when there is a sale or 20%off offer is labelled 'new stock, not included in sale/ offer..'


----------



## Mpsox (5 Sep 2011)

DrMoriarty said:


> You guys go home at the weekend?


 
Of course, did you not notice the amount of postings on here drops when people are not at work?


----------



## TarfHead (5 Sep 2011)

horusd said:


> Why do wimmin wait until the cashier has scanned everything and asked for payment before they open their bags, get the wallet or purse out, and pay? Surely they know they need the money/credit card/laser card whilst waiting, so why not just have the bloody purse in their hand already?


 
+1

And there there are the ones who use it as an opportunity to get rid of all the small change in their TARDIS-like purse .


----------



## Firefly (5 Sep 2011)

TarfHead said:


> +1
> 
> And there there are the ones who use it as an opportunity to get rid of all the small change in their TARDIS-like purse .



Mrs Firefly does this....everywhere. At the tolls when people are queuing up behind us for example. Used to annoy me, but I've long given up.....Then again she's not the one with a huge penny jar on her side of the bed!


----------



## zztop (6 Sep 2011)

Why does the phone always ring when youre on the pot...


----------



## Complainer (6 Sep 2011)

zztop said:


> Why does the phone always ring when youre on the pot...


And is it OK to answer and have a chat whilst on the pot?


----------



## TarfHead (6 Sep 2011)

complainer said:


> and is it ok to answer and have a chat whilst on the pot?


 
*no*


----------



## callybags (6 Sep 2011)

Why is this thread being added to on a Tuesday?


----------



## Complainer (6 Sep 2011)

TarfHead said:


> *no*


Give me a call around, ooh say 7.45pm tonight and we can discuss this further.


----------



## casiopea (6 Sep 2011)

micmclo said:


> In the Shawshank Redemption how did Andy get the poster to hang off the wall?



Chewing gum.


----------



## Thirsty (7 Sep 2011)

> ... itchy legs after a shower...


It's actually because you haven't fully washed off the soap.


----------



## Betsy Og (8 Sep 2011)

Thirsty said:


> It's actually because you haven't fully washed off the soap.


 
what if I had no soap???..... well it is the recession 

Is it a chemical reaction kind of thing?


----------



## Godfather (8 Sep 2011)

How can I keep the enthusiasm for this upcoming weekend as high as possible instead of seeing it decreasing with any minute that passes by?


----------



## micmclo (8 Sep 2011)

Corkonians and their constant talking about their county.

Is it too much confidence bordering on arrogance?
Or is it low self confidence and feeling inferior so they feel the need to build themselves up

I feel sorry for them either way, ah bless, there there


----------



## Firefly (8 Sep 2011)

Godfather said:


> How can I keep the enthusiasm for this upcoming weekend as high as possible instead of seeing it decreasing with any minute that passes by?



Why so because? Do you think Eddie O'Sullivan's USA will beat us in the rugby?


----------



## Godfather (9 Sep 2011)

Firefly said:


> Why so because? Do you think Eddie O'Sullivan's USA will beat us in the rugby?



No, just a general question I pose myself almost every weekend unless I'm going on holiday


----------

